# Bought some lace rock How should I clean it??



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

I bought some really cool looking lace rock tonight at the LFS. I am just wondering how I should clean it and/or what i should soak it in to make sure its nice and clean and there are no weird algae's or fungus's growing on it b4 I add it to my tank. Thanks.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Just boil some water and stick the rock in a pot for a few minutes. This alone should clean it well enough to place into your aquarium.


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

When boiling it watch out because if there is air inside it and it gets too hot (you'd probably have to leave it in for 20 minutes or so but maybe not) it could cause the rock to explode.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You may make differnet times boiling rather than a whole session. :-D


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

"most" rocks and decorations sold in pet stores has already been processed for aquarium use. I still soak mine in hot water for 5 or 10 min after geting it home .. 1 to get the store dust and grime off and 2 to make sure theres' not soil or dirt still in the little crevises AND to make sure theres' still no "disinfecting" chemicals left from the "prep" before the pet store got it (I soak w/ hot water and stress coat or some other chlorine neutralizer) just to be safe 

:mrgreen:


----------



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks for the help < i will do all that, Im still not sure what tank I want them to go in yet!! LOL.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Regarding "exploding rocks"...

Any rock that explodes or seems to 'blow up' after being placed in boiling water for a few minutes should probably not have been added to an aquarium in the first place. I have never had this happen before, so I cannot say how common exploding rocks are. That would be neat to see though!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:shock: I musta missed that ... yep sure did :lol: 

must of been a sight ... wonder if there are any pic's of it happening ... how about the aftermath

:mrgreen:


----------

